
Who Are the Top Influencers in Social Media? - Forbes - kirpekar
http://www.forbes.com/sites/haydnshaughnessy/2011/12/02/who-are-the-top-10-influencers-in-social-media/
======
benben1977
Forbes might be the worst publication on earth. -just saying.

